# new scottish shop location?



## lilnuttytart (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi there i am looking into opening a rep shop in scotland i am near glasgow but not wanting to open there as there is alot of competition and rates are very high etc 

i was thinking maybe motherwell, lanark, or stirling area just want input from other people as to where a good location would be

thanks


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Stirling is a nice central area, or how about Alloa or Kincardine? Let ne know when your set up and i will come and have a nosey :lol2:


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

Stirling And Alloa As They Are No Reptile Shops In That Area 
And you will be guaranteed alot of customers as they are quite a few reptile lovers in that area.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Stirling! or Kincardine would be very very convienient :whistling2:

but aye, the Forth Valley Reptile Club meet in Alloa so near there i imagine would get a lot of attention, only place i know in that area that sells livefood/rep equipment is Greenyards Garden Centre

good luck : victory:

EDIT: *cough* i'm job seeking as well... :blush:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

stirling would be a good area depending where exactly you stay as i am sure a keyholder needs to stay about 20 mins away incase of emergencies


----------



## lilnuttytart (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for the input people more views would be good too

i was thinking about the keyholder thing as someone else mentioned that and that may be a problem

any shop owners out there that know anything about this?


----------



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

Stirling would be a good place. Right in the middle with a large rep club in the area too. 

My partner works in greenyards garden centre and they sell all the exo terra, bugs and frozen too. The only other choices we have are pah who's livefood is of poor quality and usually 1/3 dead, or gavin's pet shop who does live and frozen but his prices are v. high. 

We could do a rep store in the area as their is a lot of interest.

As for keyholding, you could hire a local from wherever you set up as a keyholder/assistant manager and they could deal with call outs... (may need to give them a wee box of choccies the morning after tho)
I knew someone who worked at jessops and as the manager lived too far away and he was 5 mins from the shop, he got all the calls, and at £50 a time he wasn't complaining (too much)


----------



## karmadog (Oct 9, 2008)

Personally I'd like to see a new shop near Edinburgh (as thats where I am moving to on Friday!) There only seem to be 2 in Edinburgh both either side of the city. One (Aquacadabra I think its called?) although well stocked the staff are neither that knowlegable or friendly. In fact they have been really rude several times when i've been there!!

The other one which is in Gorgie Road - although the staff there seem to know their stuff and are very friendly and helpful - they are predominantly a aquatic store and have very little stock.

Wherever in Scotland you open your shop though I will travel over and have a nose!!


----------



## karmadog (Oct 9, 2008)

lilnuttytart said:


> thanks for the input people more views would be good too
> 
> i was thinking about the keyholder thing as someone else mentioned that and that may be a problem
> 
> any shop owners out there that know anything about this?


I've worked in several pet shops over the years and as I always seem to live close by am usually the nominated key-holder.

The company always register the key holder with the police and local authorities.

I have to say though I've never been paid extra to do it! (Think I got a box of Malteasers once as a thank you after a late night call out!! Lol!!)


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

lilnuttytart said:


> Hi there i am looking into opening a rep shop in scotland i am near glasgow but not wanting to open there as there is alot of competition and rates are very high etc
> 
> i was thinking maybe motherwell, lanark, or stirling area just want input from other people as to where a good location would be
> 
> thanks


Edinburgh.

There is not much competition here.

I know the city like the back on my hand.

And there are some locations which would likely be within your range.

Feel free to drop me a PM.

Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

lilnuttytart said:


> thanks for the input people more views would be good too
> 
> i was thinking about the keyholder thing as someone else mentioned that and that may be a problem
> 
> any shop owners out there that know anything about this?


You could have a person _within _the city be a key holder.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

karmadog said:


> Wherever in Scotland you open your shop though I will travel over and have a nose!!


Why?

Finally realised the one you have is too hooked....:whistling2: 

x


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

karmadog said:


> I have to say though I've never been paid extra to do it!


Yes you did.

I offered you a tenner.

But you spat _it_.

So I gave to a fiver.

Ungrateful, imo


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I would say lanarkshire..

not motherwell necessarily though.. its a dive..

lanark would be cool.. different too..


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

sparkle said:


> I would say lanarkshire..
> 
> not motherwell necessarily though.. its a dive..
> 
> lanark would be cool.. different too..


If you think Motherwell is a dive, take a trip to Airdrie,

Six toes and three fingers are mandatory.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> If you think Motherwell is a dive, take a trip to Airdrie,
> 
> Six toes and three fingers are mandatory.
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 dont i know it..

Airdire is scary... even the hospital has buckie on tap :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

sparkle said:


> dont i know it..
> 
> Airdire is scary... even the hospital has buckie on tap :lol2:


LOL!

Back in the day, when I was young and silly, we used to always clash with these nice young men (coughs), through there.


YouTube - The Section B, Airdrie's Football Hooligans


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> If you think Motherwell is a dive, take a trip to Airdrie,
> 
> Six toes and three fingers are mandatory.
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Diego aint that bad...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

daftlassieEmma said:


> Diego aint that bad...


Maradona is from Airdrie??

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## karmadog (Oct 9, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Why?
> 
> Finally realised the one you have is too hooked....:whistling2:
> 
> x


Ha bloody ha! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## karmadog (Oct 9, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Yes you did.
> 
> I offered you a tenner.
> 
> ...


What are you on about, you silly boy?!?! :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

karmadog said:


> Ha bloody ha! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh, go butter a bagel....:whistling2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

karmadog said:


> What are you on about, you silly boy?!?! :lol2:


Sexual innuendo, love.

: victory:


----------



## lilnuttytart (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you for all the replies

are there any rep shop owners anywhere that i could maybe pm for advice etc??????????????


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> Stirling! or Kincardine would be very very convienient :whistling2:
> 
> but aye, the Forth Valley Reptile Club meet in Alloa so near there i imagine would get a lot of attention, only place i know in that area that sells livefood/rep equipment is Greenyards Garden Centre
> 
> ...


Rintouls in Bathgates not far :2thumb:


----------

